# Sears Chief



## scrubbinrims (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a deal on this bike...comments?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

I dig it. Bet it'll clean up pretty decent. Nice find!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2015)

I doubt there is anything I could tell you about it that you don't already know.  Looks like it would clean up nice.  Could you be happy with a single speed Chief?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 4, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I dig it. Bet it'll clean up pretty decent. Nice find!




Ditto.  Be gentle when you clean it.  You might get a little more of that red to pop out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I doubt there is anything I could tell you about it that you don't already know.  Looks like it would clean up nice.  Could you be happy with a single speed Chief?




Betcha I'd be pretty happy with it :o


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2015)

Stem and chainwheel look wrong... but maybe we've been wrong all this time....


----------



## John (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice bike.
I have the missing hardware, but it is new. But works until you find original.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 4, 2015)

Guess no deal is a sure deal until the money has passed. 
Been working on this one for a couple of weeks now. Guess you're offer was better than mine.
I got my one open eye on you Chris. [emoji12] 
Didn't know you were into wood rimmed bikes. Not that I am either just a friend (a fellow caber) here wanted me to secure it for him.
Guess I need to call him now with the disappointing news.
Enjoy the bike.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2015)

I picked this up...Sam F., this is bump for ya, lmk if you have some needed parts we spoke of.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 12, 2015)

After looking at a few of these sears chiefs I am confused,Scott says this is a 1918 (factory bent drop stand) I see a skip link chain.Most of the pictures I have seem show a different sprocket with the later chain.What is correct for these bikes or what years were the skip link used.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2015)

Gene,
I have learned more about the Chief since this post with some help from a couple friends and the info on this site.
My bike has a replaced rear wheel that was 1/2 inch pitch with the chainring in the literature.
At an early point, the owner probably converted (or wore out) the 3-speed to a single speed and went with a more readily available inch pitch.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 13, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Gene,
> I have learned more about the Chief since this post with some help from a couple friends and the info on this site.
> My bike has a replaced rear wheel that was 1/2 inch pitch with the chainring in the literature.
> At an early point, the owner probably converted (or wore out) the 3-speed to a single speed and went with a more readily available inch pitch.
> Chris



Thanks Chris,Did all chiefs come with 3 spd hubs


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 13, 2015)

they made coaster brake chiefs too.


----------

